# Finally puppies again



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

After Razzle and Frolic retiring, Nomi in a rest cycle, that only left us with Nike and Blanchi to have puppies. Both their cycles are about a year, so it had been a long time since we've had puppies to raise.

Blanchi had Posh's puppies Thursday night, and Nike had Jefe's Sunday night. 

Both were all nighters. Pam stayed up all night both nights, I managed to get a few hours of sleep.

The first one was born to Blanchi when I was in relieving Pam so she could go get something to eat. She said Blanchi wasn't having contractions close together, so she didn't think she would deliver before she could get back after going to the kitchen to get something to eat. She was wrong. About the time she got out of hollering distance, and had left her phone in the room, Blanchi started having continuous contractions, and started delivering a BIG puppy that was breeched. No chance of communicating with Pam, and work to do in a hurry, I helped Blanchi get it out, and had to pull the front out after she got the back end out first. All was well though, without problem.

We've been taking turns sleeping in the nursery. We're really enjoying them, and hopefully will be caught up in sleep and things to do soon to be clear headed enough to get some pictures.

I don't know how people who work a job and also raise puppies do it.

Those on our list only wanting a girl need to be near the top of the list. Only three girls total, and we are hoping to keep one of them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations ! how many pups in each group?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope you get some quality sleep soon :yawn:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Yes, waiting to hear how many pups and pictures when you get a nice rest! Puppy time!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations. I saw Blanchi's litter on your website the other day. Looks like maybe four dark puppies? A real contrast from their Mom. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic news!!! Dave and I are driving down to visit Robbie in Hilton Head in late April - early May. Hopefully we can stop by for a visit and a "puppy fix"!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!!! Looking forward to pictures, and you are looking forward to some good sleep I'm sure!! Fun ahead!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

congratulations to Blanchi and Nike!! Can't wait to see them! Maybe it's time for Audrey to visit again!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Congratulations on the safe deliveries of all the puppies! It's certainly a full time job. There's nothing like new puppies to welcome in spring! Even though we have snow on the ground today, it's promising that warmer temps are coming. 
Post pictures after resting awhile. Nike and Blanchi are such sweet moms.
Jeanne


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh boy, more new fur babies!!! Congrats.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to mention numbers. Blanchi had three boys and two girls. Nike had three boys and one girl. Mostly blacks with white, and three extreme partis. Of the extreme partis, Blanchi 2, Nike 1-all three with solid white bodies with no spots, and some white on the black heads.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

What thrills! So many congratulations to humans and dogs alike, I wish I could see them for real, but so look forward to photos when you've had some rest. How wonderful!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Tom! I admire your breeding practices.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations Tom! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

FUN !!!! I envy the people on your lists! Look forward to hearing puppy updates!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures and know what their names are going to be.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Tom and Pam!!! What great news! glad all are healthy and thriving!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Pictures are up on website!!!! Blanchi and Nike had adorable puppies!

"Blanchi had three boys and two girls. Nike had three boys and one girl. Mostly blacks with white, and three extreme partis. Of the extreme partis, Blanchi 2, Nike 1-all three with solid white bodies with no spots, and some white on the black heads.
__________________
www.starbornhavanese.com 
AKC Breeder of Merit
puppy videos https://www.youtube.com/tomkinghavs"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Look at those piles of cuteness!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just went over to your web page and they are just so darn sweet!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, those are precious puppies! Do you know what to name them yet?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So many black puppies. I think I'm in love! Actually, I know I'm in love!!! Looking forward to lots of updates. Congratulations, Pam and Tom, again.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Love love love the black Havs!! LOL Can't wait to see more pictures of all the cute puppies! 

-Jeanne-


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww!!!! Thank you, Tom & Pam, for posting pictures.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Just looked at the website photos, Tom - oooooh, gorgeous! Just lovely. Congratulations again, to you and Pam.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Your puppies are cute but I have to say the picture of the adult Hav at the top of your home page made my head spin. So beautiful!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

dianaplo said:


> Your puppies are cute but I have to say the picture of the adult Hav at the top of your home page made my head spin. So beautiful!


That beautiful dog is Twinkle. She is grandma to most (maybe all) of the Starborn pups on this forum, including my Maccabee. Not only is she beautiful, but she is a sweetie. Her 16th birthday was not long ago.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

HannahBearsMom said:


> That beautiful dog is Twinkle. She is grandma to most (maybe all) of the Starborn pups on this forum, including my Maccabee. Not only is she beautiful, but she is a sweetie. Her 16th birthday was not long ago.


Laurie, it was her 17th birthday in January, as she is, exactly, almost to the day, six months older than her half bro, Tyler.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

HannahBearsMom said:


> That beautiful dog is Twinkle. She is grandma to most (maybe all) of the Starborn pups on this forum, including my Maccabee. Not only is she beautiful, but she is a sweetie. Her 16th birthday was not long ago.


Laurie, it was her 17th birthday in January. She is exactly, almost to the day, six months older than her half bro, Tyler.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

New pictures of sweet puppies at www.starbornhavanese.com! Puppies eyes have opened! Gives one puppy fever... 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Celesthav said:


> New pictures of sweet puppies at www.starbornhavanese.com! Puppies eyes have opened! Gives one puppy fever...
> Jeanne & Maggie


Ohmygod! Those puppies are so cute!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm getting one and I am so excited! They are all so adorable!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Sharon, You're so lucky! Both are adorable litters. Beautiful coloring. Maggie's mom is Blanchi, dad is Posh. I couldn't ask for a better Hav.

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeanne, I have no doubt he will be wonderful, and Sophie will be so excited to finally have 
a friend to play with.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

*New pics of Blanchi & Posh puppies*

Check out pictures of the puppies at 5 weeks on the Starborne site--so cute! 
http://www.starbornhavanese.com/blanchipuppies.html


----------

